# PhlatLight SST-90 1xC IMR 26650 build



## ma_sha1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*PhlatLight SST-90 1xC IMR 26650 Top Bin Beat Mag 85!*

This is Part A of the 2000 lumen 1xC build. 

I decided to take apart my Kel-lite 2C ROP Hi & build the SST-90 with it. 
The ROP was out-shined significantly by my Mag 1D 1185 3x17670 set-up lately & it's time to retire the 900 lumen "loser" & put the body to a better use.  

The Vintage Kel-lite was built like a Tank. It's got real beefy body & head, thicker aluminum than mag lite. From heat dissipation angle, which is my main concern for this monster LED, I felt that it's a better host than mag C for sure & maybe even better than mag D as it's heavier than 1D mag host.

If I am lucky & able to direct drive the SST-90 to full spec, that's 9A or 36W of power, lots of heat to worry about for LED. 


I started with a metal SMO reflector, enlarged the hole, then trimmed the SST-90 star to fit:








The Mag reflector needed some sanding job on the side & I managed to make it fit into the Kel-lite head, which is almost identical to mag head in size & use the same 52mm lens. There won't be any nasty cross or hole like P7, so I am going with SMO for some throw. 






Now, screw it into the bezel, the fit is just Perfect!
Look mom, no seams!:thumbsup:






This is my battery of choice, 4000 mAh IMR 26650, able to deliver >10A 
but with much higher capacity than AW IMR 26500. The plan is to do Direct Drive. It'll give me ~25min at 9A, but if DD can't deliver 10A, I may end up with 7-8A for >1/2 hr run time, good enough for me. I don't know what current I'll be able to get yet, but I am not aware of a better battery for the SST-90 than this one, especially in C-size. 





Another good news, the 26650 slide in perfectly!. This Kel-lite tube is just slightly larger than C Mag tube (~0.5mm larger in ID) & just fit the 26650 without the need to enlarge the battery tube like some had to go through to fit AW 26500 IMR to Mag C. I got lucky here!





When it's all finished, It'll be mag 1C sized single led/single-die monster,
hopefully pumping out >2000 lumens as claimed & beat my mag 1D 1185. We'll see!






This is it for now. The next part will be making a beefy Copper Heatsink for it, I've got a plan but need to wait for my raw materials to arrive. 

Stay tuned for Part B.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: PhlatLight SST-90 1xC Li-ion Build*

Reserved for Part B.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: PhlatLight SST-90 1xC Li-ion Build*

Very cool! I just wonder about the switch being able to handle the high amps. But if it was ok as an ROP.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks & The switch should be able to handle >12A. 

I've taken the switch apart to clean it before, it's two wide copper plate pressed against each other when in "On" position. It's about 3 times as wide than the metals plates in the mag switch core. 

With the simple mechanism & wide copper plate, it looks to me that it can handle about 2-3x what mag switch can handle. If mag switch does 6A no problem (5761 use), this switch should be able to handle >12A no problem.


----------



## Fresh Light (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm going to be watching this build because I've got a similar plan for a 7 D Kel. I haven't determined a battery configuration yet. I like what you have done so far. What will you be using as a heat sink?
Kel lite with 4D M*G


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 4, 2009)

Have you powered the LED up with the reflector in place? Typically the led has to sit up about 1/4" into the reflector to focus. 

Mac


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Fresh Light said:


> I'm going to be watching this build because I've got a similar plan for a 7 D Kel. I haven't determined a battery configuration yet. I like what you have done so far. What will you be using as a heat sink?
> Kel lite with 4D M*G




I am using a pure copper heat-sink, weight in at 0.6 lb , will need trim to fit.





For reference, here is a regular Alu. heatsink for C Mag: Weight in at 1/20 the weight.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 4, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Have you powered the LED up with the reflector in place? Typically the led has to sit up about 1/4" into the reflector to focus.
> 
> Mac



Mac, while cutting/enlarging the reflector, I tested my reflector focus point with another LED, and have figured out where the focal point is roughly, as you pointed out, it's about 1/4 " in from the bottom. The bottom of reflector has been shortened by 1/8" already & I also cut the hole big enough to allow the trimmed star to go all the way into the reflector & raise the LED further up within the reflector. But I haven't get to work on fitting the copper heat sink yet, so far not daring to fire the SST-90 up at the moment. 

I'll step-trim the Copper heat sink to fit until I reach the ideal height of LED to the focus point.
Also, the Kel-lite has some small room to adjust focus, allowing fine-tuning at the end.


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Ma_sha!

Where did you get that heatsink, looks masive, Looks like it came from a PC? Got any specs?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 5, 2009)

got it from ebay, orb cpu cooler round shape


----------



## bigchelis (Aug 7, 2009)

Where did you get that

"4000 mAh IMR 26650"


I want a couple of those cell:twothumbs


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 7, 2009)

from battery space:

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=5161


----------



## moviles (Aug 11, 2009)

nice battery :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi again Ma_Sha1!

I looked in ebay but could not find the heatsink you have, can you direct me to the seller or the auction? 

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am out of town for a wk, using PSP w/o ebay access. try search soket 370


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 11, 2009)

thermaltake sells a mini copper orb (search "thermaltake mini copper orb") that is 6.5cm diameter, and his heatsink looks like the core of that with the alum. fins removed


----------



## mickeyjc (Sep 1, 2009)

hi ma_sha,
Where did you buy the SST-90. I have been searching, and not many retailers available.
Thanks.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 1, 2009)

it's a sample bought from CPF marketplace


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 1, 2009)

mickeyjc said:


> hi ma_sha,
> Where did you buy the SST-90. I have been searching, and not many retailers available.
> Thanks.


*Avnet Express* 
SST-90


----------



## ^Gurthang (Sep 1, 2009)

No joy at AvNet, no 90s in stock... plenty of SST-50 W65 bin emitters [bare] looks like LONG wait time [21 weeks] for SST90s. Anyone know of a base [star] for the SST emitters?

^G


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Sep 1, 2009)

ma_sha1, I'm looking forward to seeing your finished light and the beam in the smooth reflector. The SST-50 in a smooth reflector wasn't as pretty as I expected, but it does throw well.

That heatsink is an impressive hunk.

I love the recycled host. There's something so liberating about building and using lights where a scratch isn't devastating.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 1, 2009)

^Gurthang said:


> No joy at AvNet, no 90s in stock... plenty of SST-50 W65 bin emitters [bare] looks like LONG wait time [21 weeks] for SST90s. Anyone know of a base [star] for the SST emitters?
> 
> ^G


 
I would give them an email or a call. They had a 19 week on my original order for the SST90, I canceled it and elected for the SST50, then I got an email the 90 was available in limited quantity 

Looks like their website is not always accurate!


----------



## ^Gurthang (Sep 2, 2009)

AC800,

I'm not surprised that the AvNet inventory list is behind, also not surprised w/ the lead times from Luminus either. Hopefully AvNet will get some star mounted emitters soon I'm reluctant to try soldering direct to the die on an $$$ bit like a 50 or a 90. 

^G


----------



## moviles (Sep 2, 2009)

I prefer with star too (SSR-90)

I have 2 x SSR-50 and one SSR-90

the SSR-90 its realy awesome I realy love it, I want buy more but no stock anywhere:mecry::hairpull:

we can buy from photonfanatic with free ship :thumbsup:...... but no stock
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197619

we can order too from avnet the low bin GK100 for 35 $ and the high bin GN100 for 43$ but no stock too and ship price to Europe its *78$*


low bin (GK100 min 600 lum @ 3.2 amp):
http://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store...d=500201&langId=-1&storeId=500201&listIndex=5

high bin (GN100 min 1000 lum @ 3.2 amp):
http://avnetexpress.avnet.com/store...=500201&langId=-1&storeId=500201&listIndex=14


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 2, 2009)

wow.... need beamshots / comparison to your Mag85~!!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 2, 2009)

LED LED Zeppelin,

My project is on hold, I poofed the sample SST-90:mecry:. 
Perhaps due to my excessive trimming of the star or something & could have let to a short, don't know, but it's dead. 

My SST-90/SMO beam was full of artifacts too, so I am going to try 
OP P7 reflector next when top bin SST-90 comes out. 
I am a white wall hunter, so the SMO is out. I saw your SST-60 build, beautiful work!

Thanks for the kind words on the Kel-lite host. 



LED Zeppelin said:


> ma_sha1, I'm looking forward to seeing your finished light and the beam in the smooth reflector. The SST-50 in a smooth reflector wasn't as pretty as I expected, but it does throw well.
> 
> That heatsink is an impressive hunk.
> 
> I love the recycled host. There's something so liberating about building and using lights where a scratch isn't devastating.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 2, 2009)

what part is fried, ma-sha? is the actual chip or phosphor burnt?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just ordered a Top Bin SST-90 from Avnet,

I heard that they actually ship out-of-stock faster than indicated 
after ordering:

SSR-90 (SST-90 on Star) 57K, N Bin (GN201)






Let's see how long will I have to wait to get it


----------



## moviles (Sep 21, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> Just ordered a Top Bin SST-90 from Avnet,
> 
> I heard that they actually ship out-of-stock faster than indicated
> after ordering:
> ...



nice:twothumbs

now I want buy too one :
*
SSR-90-W65S-R11-GN100* (6500k) top bin 1000 [email protected] 2250 [email protected]


or maybe one:

*SSR-90-W57S-R11-GN200* (5700k) top bin 1000 [email protected] 2250 [email protected]

but the only way to buy are from avnet 45$ + *78$* ship cost to europe


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 21, 2009)

moviles said:


> nice:twothumbs
> 
> now I want buy too one :
> 
> ...


 
That's CRAZY shipping. I'm sure there is someone who could forward them to you from the US for cheaper. Isn't there also a Avnet Europe?


----------



## Techjunkie (Sep 21, 2009)

My appetite is wet for: *SSR-90-W57S-R11-GN200* (5700k) top bin 1000 [email protected] 2250 [email protected]

Is 5700k considered neutral white territory? Or is that just the warmer end of cool white? (Sorry, being lazy, I know.)

Also, I'd really like to see how one of these focuses with a 2.5" throwmaster SMO.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Techjunkie said:


> My appetite is wet for: *SSR-90-W57S-R11-GN200* (5700k) top bin 1000 [email protected] 2250 [email protected]
> 
> Is 5700k considered neutral white territory? Or is that just the warmer end of cool white? (Sorry, being lazy, I know.)
> 
> Also, I'd really like to see how one of these focuses with a 2.5" throwmaster SMO.




I am not sure there is a Agreeable definition of "Neutral" Light,
but Sunlight at High Noon on a clear day is 55K, so 57K is close to perfect if you consider Sun Light being Neutral. 

Other than this, it'll be 65K, I tried one sample & it's too blue. 
Or 45K or less, which is more warm ( i don't like warm bins) but only produce in lower flux bin. The top N-bin SST/SSR-90 only exist in 
57K & 65K. So this is just about the ideal bin. 

I just hope they will actually go get one for me!


BTW, I think the GN201 is better than GN200, but I am not sure what exactly is different,
I think the GN200 is "grab bag" random pick after the Flux & kelvin being fixed.


----------



## Techjunkie (Sep 22, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> I am not sure there is a Agreeable definition of "Neutral" Light,
> but Sunlight at High Noon on a clear day is 55K, so 57K is close to perfect if you consider Sun Light being Neutral.
> 
> Other than this, it'll be 65K, I tried one sample & it's too blue.
> ...


 
I think you're probably right about 201 being premium over 200. I had a look at the avnet catalog and I think I have my sights set on the 4500k bin labeled as 850 lumen (presumably at 3.2A). I like the warmer side of neutral, or the neutral side of warm over the cooler neutrals and the warmer warms, so I think the W45S is probably for me. (If I recall, the HID upgrade that had everyone raving was a 4300k bulb, and I remember liking those beamshots a lot, so 4500k sounds about right to me.)


----------



## Al Combs (Sep 22, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> BTW, I think the GN201 is better than GN200, but I am not sure what exactly is different,
> I think the GN200 is "grab bag" random pick after the Flux & kelvin being fixed.


The SST-90 pdf has the CIE chart on page 4 with the way Luminus breaks it down. But you have to look at page 24 of PhlatLight Binning and Labeling pdf to see which blocks in the CIE map belong to which kit ordering codes.

I think you are correct about GN201 being the "better" kit code. GN201 eliminates the EH bin (cat pee green) and the DJ (purplish) bin that are included in GN200. It only includes the bins H4, H3, J4 and J3. They are the 4 bin colors closest to the BBL (black body locus).


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 22, 2009)

what's Black body Locus?


----------



## Al Combs (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's a Wiki link on the Planckian locus that should explain it better than I can. Lots of different links in this definition that make interesting reading. This is one of those things that I have an idea what it is, but can't describe very well in ten words or less. It's that dotted line running down the center of those CIE charts meant to show the color of an LED. An object with a CRI of 100 has its output on this line for each wavelength of light you observe. The term black body is used to imply the source adds no color of its own. If you heated up a black body to 6,000° Kelvin, you would have sunlight.

That's the part I find confusing. Since sunlight is made of many different wavelengths, why is its color temperature represented by just one number? A halogen bulb also has a CRI close to 100 even though its color temperature is ≈ 3,200°K. Is it just the Color temperature of the dominant wavelength? Dunno.:thinking:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the link,
but that article got me lost big time! I have no idea what those explanations means. 

Anyway, in Laymen's terms, bottom line seems to be that the 201 eliminated the chance of getting "pee green" tint for a few more dollars, that's def. worth it! 

I've seen only one "Pee Green" tint, in a good bin DSXOJ P7,
I had several good DSXOJ, except one got the slight "pee green",
I must looked at the beam 1500 ways day in & day out & it's still there,
just enough to bother me, finally I got rid of it. 

Guess where all the "pee green" tints will end up? The 200 Grab bag? Don't do it  :hahaha:


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Just received my Top Bin GN201 (The highest Bin), 57K SSR-90.
& finally finished this Mod. In the end, 
I used the DX P7 OP reflector instead of the smooth one, perfect beam!


Shoot out:

Left: Mag 1D host 1185, 3x17670
Middle: Kel-lite 2C host SSR-90, 1xIMR 26670, Top Flux Bin GN201, 57K Neutral Tint 
Right: Shower-head conversion SSC-P7, D-Bin nice tint: DSVNJ 





Beam Shots:
Left: SSR-90, 57K GN201----------Right P7 DSVNJ 





Left: SSR-90----------------------Right Mag 1185






The following stairway shoot-out camera setting:
1/50
F2.6
ISO400

Mag 85





SSR-90


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Outdoor Shots*

ISO800
1/10 sec
F3.2

P7





Mag 85





SSR-90 57K, Top Bin







ISO 800
1/5 Sec.
F3.2

P7





Mag85





Top Bin 57K SSR-90


----------



## wquiles (Oct 23, 2009)

Dude - very impressive indeed 

Where were you able to order the top bin from?

Will


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Will,

Thanks for the complement!

The Top Bin was ordered from Avnet. I ordered on 9/20 when it says 
no stock & 28 week lead time. I ordered it anyways, the best Kelvin/Best Flux & the 201 group (No chance of pee green tint as possible from the 200 grab bag.)

I got a estimated lead time of march 2010, but obviously, AVnet likes to under promise, over deliver. I got it in just a month time. 

This is *much brighter & much nicer tint *than the sample SSR-90
I bought a while ago from CPFMP. :twothumbs

It does not out throw mag 85, but it does pump out more lumens. 
It's as bright as the 3xP7 Mag I build a while ago, except it's got more throw!


----------



## wquiles (Oct 23, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> Will,
> 
> Thanks for the complement!
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info. I just placed a couple of orders to Avnet last night for some top bin SST-50's for some diving lights I want to build, and of course they also had the 28 week lead time, so at least you are giving me some hope that the wait could be less :devil:

It is tough to beat the Mag85 for trow due to the reflector being designed for incandescent lights and since the point source from the incandescent lamp is smaller than the relatively larger SSR-90 die. Still, I am very impressed at the amount of light that is coming out, both in trow and side beam :thumbsup:

As you probably saw here (early SST-50 beamshots) I still think that a good/potential way to get more trow is to use some sort of Aspheric, although perhaps not at perfect "focus" - last night I was playing with the 50mm MG Ashperic glass lens and the SST-50 and if I defocused it slightly on purpose, instead of the sharp die I still got a beautiful circle, at a still relatively narrow angle. Of course this is still a little bit too early, as I have to fit the MG glass lens to the head to play with it some more (the glass lens is a tad too wide), and then I have to try to make it portable (still tethered to my hugemangus bench power supply) so that I can try some outdoor shots, and I don't know how efficient this would be anyway - I might be getting an OK beam but loosing a lot of lumens in the process 

How is the heat? How quickly does it get a little uncomfortable to hold?

Will


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 24, 2009)

I also have a Top Bin SSR-50 on order, which I am tinking about a thrower mod. 
Aspheric SSR-50 will probably out throw mag85, but not all that practical for real use,
only good for fun play. What I really want to build is a SSR-50 with the throw of aspehric 
(to beat Mag 85) but the spill of reflector, so it's not just a toy, 
i think that would be a holy grill of ultimate usable thrower

My 5xCree P4 WF-500 can throw as far as the Mag 85. 
My R2 Aspheric easily out throw both. Some out door shots in here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/237067 

Did any of your reflector/SST-50 @ 5A comes close to the throw of Mag85?

As far as heat, no issues so far, I haven't burn it for >5 min at a time.
Still a little cautious as I poofed the first SSR-90 in this host. 

Plus, the Kel-lite 2C has a very thick Body & head, I've shaped the sink to make contact with both body tube & the head. The copper heat sink is also very beefy. I think there's should be no problem running
non stop.


----------



## Al Combs (Oct 24, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> Left: Mag 1D host 1185, 3x17670
> Middle: Kel-lite 2C host SSR-90, 1xIMR 26670, Top Flux Bin GN201, 57K Neutral Tint
> Right: Shower-head conversion SSC-P7, D-Bin nice tint: DSVNJ



Looks awesome. Congrat's on getting a GN201.:thumbsup: I didn't think they'd be available for at least the next several months, aka 2010. And now for the real question... What is a, "Shower-head conversion"?


----------



## wquiles (Oct 24, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> I also have a Top Bin SSR-50 on order, which I am tinking about a thrower mod.
> Aspheric SSR-50 will probably out throw mag85, but not all that practical for real use,
> only good for fun play. What I really want to build is a SSR-50 with the throw of aspehric
> (to beat Mag 85) but the spill of reflector, so it's not just a toy,
> ...



Last Mag85 I had was about 3 years ago - I just built one for the "holly-crap" factor, but it was not even close to practical for me being it gets too hot too quickly and the batteries don't last long anyway. I since then acquired 2x SF M6's (one with the MN20[low power] and one with the MN21[high power]), both running from a fully regulated setup, and it is those who I use now for comparing trow, side beam, and color rendition since those (at least to me) do show the true colors at night - here is a series of 3 links from a Scuba forum where I am showing/comparing tint between various LEDs vs. the regulated M6:
link 1

link 2

link 3


Now, I have not made the SST-50 host into a portable setup yet, so I can't yet show you the outdoor beams of the SST-50 with various reflectors, but I hope to do that soon, and I will compare them to my beam/color reference, the SF M6 with the MN21.

Will


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the beam shots.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks!


As for the "Shower head", I was referring to the old style
30-40 5mm LED flashlight that looks like shower-head.
It's much smaller than Mag 1C, it was perfect size for my hand & was my user light around the house. I converted this oldie to a P7, running 1x18650. 



Al Combs said:


> Looks awesome. Congrat's on getting a GN201.:thumbsup: I didn't think they'd be available for at least the next several months, aka 2010. And now for the real question... What is a, "Shower-head conversion"?


----------



## gt40 (Dec 8, 2009)

Have you measured amps you are getting with 1 26650 used in your build? I am curious what it is actually putting out to the sst...


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't have an Amp meter that can measure high Amp of 1 cell.

But others have & the 26650 IMR measured to give 4-5 Amp on a sample SST-90 with unknown vf. 

I think my top Bin may be pulling 5-6 Amp from fresh IMR, as it looks like P7 intensity but 2x bigger hot spot. 
The Efficiency of P7 & SSR-90 should be similar, assume twice the output comes from twice the juice?

In an more recent thread, I have also figured out a way to further increase hot spot intensity of this light.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/250379

It has since retired my p7 from outdoor duty, the Jumbo hot spot is very useful outdoors & the throw is not bad,
but not up to the Mag85 level. However, overall lumens looks greater than Mag 85.


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 8, 2009)

ma_sha1 said:


> I don't have an Amp meter that can measure high Amp of 1 cell.
> 
> But others have & the 26650 IMR measured to give 4-5 Amp on a sample SST-90 with unknown vf.
> 
> ...


 


Very good reviews

I plan on having a similar set-up with a 1C Mag SST 90 direct drive, but will be using a IMR 26500 instead. Do you know the current with the smaller IMR C cell? I wonder if the bigger 26650 cell you are using can handle the 9~10A better!!!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't hav AW IMR 26500, but the 26650 is rated for 10A.


----------



## Techjunkie (Jan 4, 2010)

bigchelis said:


> Very good reviews
> 
> I plan on having a similar set-up with a 1C Mag SST 90 direct drive, but will be using a IMR 26500 instead. Do you know the current with the smaller IMR C cell? I wonder if the bigger 26650 cell you are using can handle the 9~10A better!!!


 


ma_sha1 said:


> I don't hav AW IMR 26500, but the 26650 is rated for 10A.


 
I just tested 3X neut. wht. MCE in parallel directly driven from one AW IMR26500 and they were pulling 8.92A from it.


----------



## moviles (Jan 5, 2010)

the 32650 batteries fit into the mag d flashlights?


----------



## wquiles (Jan 5, 2010)

moviles said:


> the 32650 batteries fit into the mag d flashlights?



I work a lot with "D" size mags for my 1xD conversions, and the ID does vary between them. With the various D bodies that I have measured on a "small" body the ID I measured 1.3481".

Since a 32650 is nominally 32mm OD (or 1.26" OD in inches), those cells "should" fit in a D mag with some room to spare.

Will


----------



## mr.lumen (Mar 1, 2010)

im trying to mod a flashlight for throw the best throw possible. i have the ultrafire rl-2088 wich is medium throw and great flood, so i want a thrower now. im willing to spend $175 on making one. my choice for the led was the sst-90 because of it having the highest lumens from any led ive seen. im new at this and was wondering if it can be made to have an extremely far throw. most of the beam shots i see from flashlights with it show it as having more of a flood and i was just wondering if that was because of the way people built them and the reflector they used. any how to on how to make a nice thrower would be greatly appreciated. thanks guys!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Due to the larger die size, the SST-90 driven to 10A will give has less throw than SST-50 driven to 5A.
Given same size reflector. 

Here is an example of SSR-50, driven to 5A & able to throw like a mag 85: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/254481

To make SST-90 throw as far, you'll need bigger reflector than mag.
Unless you do Aspherical & willing to live with the square beam.


----------



## mr.lumen (Mar 2, 2010)

ma_sha1 said:


> Due to the larger die size, the SST-90 driven to 10A will give has less throw than SST-50 driven to 5A.
> Given same size reflector.
> 
> Here is an example of SSR-50, driven to 5A & able to throw like a mag 85: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/254481
> ...




im willing to go with the aspheric lense, my main goal is for throw and i think the square beam is kind of cool. i heard of someone using a 40mm deep reflector on a mag to get the 90 to throw far.

(nice light by the way from the link above)


----------



## l_____l (May 12, 2010)

wquiles said:


> I work a lot with "D" size mags for my 1xD conversions, and the ID does vary between them. With the various D bodies that I have measured on a "small" body the ID I measured 1.3481".
> 
> Since a 32650 is nominally 32mm OD (or 1.26" OD in inches), those cells "should" fit in a D mag with some room to spare.
> 
> Will



Hello Will,
Have you seen this cell? (36650)*
*http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2751

-Pace
New Orleans, LA


----------



## wquiles (May 12, 2010)

l_____l said:


> Hello Will,
> Have you seen this cell? (36650)*
> *http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2751
> 
> ...



No, I have not yet worked with that cell, but if the nominal dia is in fact 36mm (1.4173"), then it would be hard to fit inside a "D" size mag (ID 1.3481"). Even if you do the internal boring in the D host, I still don't think it this cell would fit since even a bored D Mag is still less than 1.4" for the ID.

Will


----------



## Aircraft800 (May 12, 2010)

It's not, the diameter is listed as 1.18". I use this cell in the host you cut for me, no bore needed.
The protected wouldn't work for a SST-90, it would trip. It has a Maximum 5A current load, but I believe it trips before that.


----------



## wquiles (May 12, 2010)

Aircraft800 said:


> It's not, the diameter is listed as 1.18". I use this cell in the host you cut for me, no bore needed.
> The protected wouldn't work for a SST-90, it would trip. It has a Maximum 5A current load, but I believe it trips before that.
> 
> (snip pic)



Then their nomenclature is just wrong or it was a typo somewhere along the line. A cell that is size/type 36650 should have a nominal dia of 36mm. If the cell you have is actually around 1.18", when it would be a lot closer to a 32xxx cell, not a 36xxx cell. But even a 32xxx cell would have a nominal dia of 1.26". I have an IFR 32900P (F size cell) and its dia is about 1.28"


----------



## Aircraft800 (May 12, 2010)

Verified with my caliper, Diameter is 1.275" at the widest point (along the seam) and the length is 2.600"

so it should be listed as at least a 33660

Something got WAY lost in the translation! I didn't even think of this when I ordered it since there was a huge hype from them as being for a M*g :devil:


----------



## wquiles (May 12, 2010)

Aircraft800 said:


> Verified with my caliper, Diameter is 1.275" at the widest point (along the seam) and the length is 2.600"
> 
> so it should be listed as at least a 33660
> 
> Something got WAY lost in the translation! I didn't even think of this when I ordered it since there was a huge hype from them as being for a M*g :devil:



That actually falls within the range of the 32660 size. Remember that the 32mm is "nominal" - some cells will be a tad larger, some a tad smaller.


----------

